# How did you became interested in MMA?



## adetim (Feb 24, 2016)

How did you became interested in MMA? I was introduced to a UFC stream by a friend of mine, who had been following the scene for about a year back then. I later got involved in a swedish mma community and now I'm here trying to wide my view!

Please share your story & thanks you!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

A young spite walked into the video rental store one day and picked up a video that promised to pit various martial arts together to find out which one was the best.

So I watched UFC 1 and was hooked.

It was hard to get hold of other events back then though, nobody had the internet so we used to have swap cassette tapes with friends. So I kind of blew hot and cold on MMA until the early 2000's when we got broadband (had the internet before then but dial up sucked for watching any kind of media). Once I had to access to MMA shows via the internet I was fully hooked again.

So, I guess I've been following MMA for about 22 years.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I'm much newer than this.

Despite having the PS1 UFC game, I didn't really take in what it was. First time I kind of let it hit my radar was Brock Lesnar, whom I'd watched like 7 years previous in 2003. I'm not sure if I watched a Lesnar fight properly, but I remember discussing it with someone.

In the UK, we had a great channel called Bravo. This aired a bit of UFC time to time, but what really caught me was TUF 7, UK Vs US. This was a show which was in the complete format of The Contender, which I loved. I was also getting more and more into boxing because of the rise of Irish boxers and boxing on Irish TV so combat sports were great.

UFC 100 was the first event I watched, but I don't remember too much of it. Hendo Vs Bisping was my main event cause of the season.

Not long after, Strikeforce Miami came up and it was a cracking event which really really got me into Nick Diaz. I was able to watch a couple more Strikeforce events, getting into Clay Guida.

I got UFC 2009 on PS3 after this and it introduced me to a couple of new fighters. I was staying up late to watch Mayweather and Pacquiao fight and when I started to get a bit more into the UFC game, I decided to catch a UFC live. The first I caught was UFC 119. The card was pretty shite, but it kept me interested. I would watch it on and off sporadically and maybe the Nick Diaz signing for UFC and the build up to GSP really got me fully into it.

I think I joined this site primarily to talk about Diaz Vs GSP, and later Diaz vs Condit. Through watching more and more events, I got more and more hooked on it. Now, I rarely miss a live event. For the past 2 or 3 years I've rarely missed an event. I think the last one that I didn't watch cause I "wasn't interested" was the TUF China Finale, Hathaway Vs Kim. Not sure how long ago that was, early 2014?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^I'm much newer than this.


Even though I've been watching for so long, I don't consider myself to be a hardcore fan, not now or ever. My interest in it is more than casual, but generally once I've seen an event I'll never revisit it. I'm not as interested in other shows other than bellator either, mostly because I just don't have the time to take them in.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Even though I've been watching for so long, I don't consider myself to be a hardcore fan, not now or ever. My interest in it is more than casual, but generally once I've seen an event I'll never revisit it. I'm not as interested in other shows other than bellator either, mostly because I just don't have the time to take them in.


Yeah over the past year I've become REALLY "hardcore" haha. You do get some good events out of the smaller promotions. Fight Pass is absolutely cracking with all of it's events now (even though I just stream it of course).

Once the quality is good, and it has English commentary, I'm fairly happy with everything. Plus, you see some interesting concepts. Victory FC fights out of a square cage, which is interesting cause it brings back that "trapped in the corner" concept from boxing.

But aye. You know you're a big fan of the sport when you stay up till 5am watching Pancrase :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah over the past year I've become REALLY "hardcore" haha. You do get some good events out of the smaller promotions. Fight Pass is absolutely cracking with all of it's events now (even though I just stream it of course).
> 
> Once the quality is good, and it has English commentary, I'm fairly happy with everything. Plus, you see some interesting concepts. Victory FC fights out of a square cage, which is interesting cause it brings back that "trapped in the corner" concept from boxing.
> 
> But aye. You know you're a big fan of the sport when you stay up till 5am watching Pancrase :laugh:


I haven't stopped up to watch a fight for about 3 years, sometimes I'd like to then I remember what a pain it is having to deal with a 4 year old when you're already tired. If theres some good prelim fights I'll stay up for those sometimes.

Still at least on a Sunday Morning I can download the event before the kettle is boiled and toast has popped. I also get to fast forward the wrestle fests too.

I often get more excited for the shitty Euro cards they put on because it means I can get some cans in at watch it prime time. This weekend card is solid, I've been looking forward to it for ages now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> I haven't stopped up to watch a fight for about 3 years, sometimes I'd like to then I remember what a pain it is having to deal with a 4 year old when you're already tired. If theres some good prelim fights I'll stay up for those sometimes.
> 
> Still at least on a Sunday Morning I can download the event before the kettle is boiled and toast has popped. I also get to fast forward the wrestle fests too.
> 
> I often get more excited for the shitty Euro cards they put on because it means I can get some cans in at watch it prime time. This weekend card is solid, I've been looking forward to it for ages now.


Aye if I had a wean to look after the next day, for sure I wouldn't be staying up. I stay up to 7am (post fight presser) and then get to KO until about 1pm the next day.

Yeah I'd probably trade in getting to record UFC on BT Sports for getting cards at prime time. A shame BAMMA is on at the same time though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

My girlfriend at the time knew that I liked to watch the big boxing ppv's and that I hated pro rassling so when this new thing was being promoted on my birthday she took a chance that I would like it and invited a few friends over for a surprise birthday party. The new thing was ufc1 and I was captivated, infatuated and fascinated by Royce Gracie. I was in love. Unfortunately not with the girl who gave me that awesome gift. She didn't last long after that but my love for mma has. By '98 I found a mma gym and spent the next 5 years getting the shit beat out of me and tied in knots. Ruined my shoulder and the vertebrae in my neck but I loved every minute of it. Most fun I've had since I was a kid.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

A long time ago when my brother was into WWE wrestling, I rented some of the UFC's from a video store.

The first few were good.

Eventually, I saw Ken Shamrock vs Dan Severn where they circled each other and nothing happened the entire fight.

After that I quit paying attention and thought MMA was gay.

Got back into it later on.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Another MMAF member was my tutor at College, he got me into MMA as he felt I had no one to look up to, no role model in my life. He shown me a few Gina Carano and Rosi Sexton fights (two great people for a young girl with no direction to follow)... I was hooked from then on 

That's also probably why I enjoy WMMA far more than watching guys fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

You guys all have cool stories. I was a casual fan from around 2006ish due to friends, got very interested around the time Ross Pearson won TUF.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

We lived in Japan while Dad was working for the US government and I remember the first MMA event that I watched was Inoki Bom-Ba-Ye 2002. That was the event with Bob Sapp beating up Yoshihiro Takayama and Rampage along with Cro Cop. I have been hooked ever since and watching those Pride events on public Japanese TV was something I won't forget.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah i'm pretty much from the Brock Lesnar era, would have been about 19 at the time.

I had watched a few Chuck Liddell and Tim Sylvia fights before that, but UFC 81 was the first event I bought and tuned in to watch. 

A few days later I went to a Uni friend telling him about how awesome it was and he told me he already knew and gave me his hard drive which had every UFC event from about UFC 20 to UFC 80 on it as well as the best of Pride!! I was pretty much hooked from then, took up BJJ about 6 months later and have barely missed an event since!

I think watching pre-2005/06 UFC/MMA is a must for any MMA fan.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Brock Lesnar.

First time I watched a UFC was Lesnar-Mir, but in between I remember watching Liddell-Evans, I was moderating a Latvian Wrestling forum and there was one guy hyping the UFC all the time so I thought I'd give it a shot. Then it was Lesnar-Herring, and then it went from there. 

Kinda funny, because some years ago before Lesnar's debut, I remember stumbling upon UFC (didn't watch the fights, just the website), saw a picture with a guy after a win screaming, flexing in a cage (I still have that image in my head, but for the of me can't seem to remember who it was, only remember he was ugly as fuk and bald so I'm guessing Wanderlei), thought wtf is this shit, and was quite disgusted, but now I love it. :thumb02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Leed said:


> Brock Lesnar.
> 
> First time I watched a UFC was Lesnar-Mir, but in between I remember watching Liddell-Evans, I was moderating a Latvian Wrestling forum and there was one guy hyping the UFC all the time so I thought I'd give it a shot. Then it was Lesnar-Herring, and then it went from there.
> 
> Kinda funny, because some years ago before Lesnar's debut, I remember stumbling upon UFC (didn't watch the fights, just the website), saw a picture with a guy after a win screaming, flexing in a cage (I still have that image in my head, but for the of me can't seem to remember who it was, only remember he was ugly as fuk and bald so I'm guessing Wanderlei), thought wtf is this shit, and was quite disgusted, but now I love it. :thumb02:


People can say what they like about Brock but that guy brought a lot of people over from WWE.

Was this guy you saw?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Spite said:


> People can say what they like about Brock but that guy brought a lot of people over from WWE.
> 
> Was this guy you saw?


lmao, I think you nailed it, thanks for putting a name to the face... or a name to the image in my head... whatever.. :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Leed said:


> lmao, I think you nailed it, thanks for putting a name to the face... or a name to the image in my head... whatever.. :laugh:


Yeah thats the quintessential image of a bald guy flexing after a win in the UFC.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Spite said:


> Yeah thats the *quintessential *image of a bald guy flexing after a win in the UFC.


Hey... helping me remember a historical picture and teaching me a new word in english.. two in a row for you.. I'm a bit tipsy though and this doesn't seem like a word I'll remember, considering I had to copy and paste it to find out what it means. :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Leed said:


> Hey... helping me remember a historical picture and teaching me a new word in english.. two in a row for you.. I'm a bit tipsy though and this doesn't seem like a word I'll remember, considering I had to copy and paste it to find out what it means. :laugh:


Its easy to remember quint essential - it roles off the tongue nicely I think.

Just remember that it represents a perfect example of something. For example.

@DonRifle with his silly accent, love of the colour green, lust for pots of gold and his worship of Conor Mcgregor make him the quintessential Irishman.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Its easy to remember quint essential - it roles off the tongue nicely I think.
> 
> Just remember that it represents a perfect example of something. For example.
> 
> @DonRifle with his silly accent, love of the colour green, lust for pots of gold and his worship of Conor Mcgregor make him the quintessential Irishman.


Fortunately the ladies love an Irish accent  Even more then milk tray! :laugh:

I got into MMA when Sky Sports showed it for the first time on a Thursday night, it was either 1997 or 1998. They showed the Randy vs Randleman fight and I could not believe the violence I saw before my eyes. I taped it and showed it to my Dad the next day who thought at first it was a bit gay and then that it was 'horrendous shit' because of the beating on the ground randy gave Randleman. And this was coming from an army man who had been in wars zones!
Then the next week they showed Randy vs Rizzo where Randy laid an almighty beating on Rizzo, and then Rizzo came back and kicked the legs off Randy (he still has a slight limp today because of that fight), and in the fifth round I had never seen a guy so tired a beaten down just hold on and stand up on pure will alone. That night Couture became a hero of mine and heavily influenced my attitude ever since. Defy the odds, defy adversity it can be done if you want to do it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tank Abbot. UFC 6. Oh my.

I got bored during the events around 20-30. It was a bit shite then. Far too much un-dynamic wrestling and far too little counter wrestling skill on display = a bore. Once it got to around 40-ish, I got right back into it and have been hooked since.

Right now, its awesome. It used to be that every event would have several lay-n-pray encounters. Nowadays, counter wrestling is at such a high level, its actually rare to see. The last few years have hardened my interest. I dont think im going to stop watching MMA ever. Football has become a distant second.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Tank Abbot. UFC 6. Oh my.
> 
> I got bored during the events around 20-30. It was a bit shite then. Far too much un-dynamic wrestling and far too little counter wrestling skill on display = a bore. Once it got to around 40-ish, I got right back into it and have been hooked since.
> 
> Right now, its awesome. It used to be that every event would have several lay-n-pray encounters. Nowadays, counter wrestling is at such a high level, its actually rare to see. The last few years have hardened my interest. I dont think im going to stop watching MMA ever. Football has become a distant second.


Yeah I'm still a massive footy fan but I find MMA has significantly cut into the time I watch. I used to at least watch all the big matches but now I'm down to just liverpool matches, matches of significant importance, finals, England internationals, European and World Cups.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> Yeah I'm still a massive footy fan but I find MMA has significantly cut into the time I watch. I used to at least watch all the big matches but now I'm down to just liverpool matches, matches of significant importance, finals, England internationals, European and World Cups.


... and typically, now that ive lost interest, my team ( Spurs ) are doing better than ever. All I got for my 25 years of support was a lot of pain.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ... and typically, now that ive lost interest, my team ( Spurs ) are doing better than ever. All I got for my 25 years of support was a lot of pain.


:laugh: its a sign. You've been jinxing them for the past 25 years.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> ... and typically, now that ive lost interest, my team ( Spurs ) are doing better than ever. All I got for my 25 years of support was a lot of pain.


You're forgetting a little time known as the 2009/2010 season.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I had kind of followed it here and there before, but I really got into it after watching UFC 57.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Tank Abbot. UFC 6. Oh my.
> 
> I got bored during the events around 20-30. It was a bit shite then. Far too much un-dynamic wrestling and far too little counter wrestling skill on display = a bore. Once it got to around 40-ish, I got right back into it and have been hooked since.
> 
> Right now, its awesome. It used to be that every event would have several lay-n-pray encounters. Nowadays, counter wrestling is at such a high level, its actually rare to see. The last few years have hardened my interest. I dont think im going to stop watching MMA ever. Football has become a distant second.


Have you ever been involved in argument with someone who has just gotten into the sport?

A few years ago at work I was arguing with a young guy at work and he pulled the "I've been watching since UFC XXX" as if trying to impress all those listening in. So I'm like good for you, I've been watching since UFC1, at which point I get flat out called a lier because it wasn't shown in the UK at that point. So then I have to really start showing my age by talking about these shops that used to be all over the place that rented VHS cassettes and how file sharing back then was taking VHS copies of event to college and swap them with your mates.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ... and typically, now that ive lost interest, my team ( Spurs ) are doing better than ever. All I got for my 25 years of support was a lot of pain.


Imagine being an Aston Villa fan. 

My Saturday afternoons are filled with pain, MMA stops me wanting to kill myself come saturday night lol


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Have you ever been involved in argument with someone who has just gotten into the sport?


I avoid those conversations at all costs. Mostly they end up deteriorating to 'that fight was definitely fixed'. It's not fun debating MMA with people who don't understand what a punch to the chin means.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're forgetting a little time known as the 2009/2010 season.


Funny enough, that was one of the final nails in the coffin. I was absolutely disgusted when they sacked Redknapp. The man gave spurs fans of my generation the best football we have ever seen, and they sacked him.

But yes, that couple of seasons was the best I ever experienced. Still, for 25 years of support? Season tickets. Travel. Cup games. Like I said... a lot of pain. Im glad im out of it all. So is my wallet.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I avoid those conversations at all costs. Mostly they end up deteriorating to 'that fight was definitely fixed'. It's not fun debating MMA with people who don't understand what a punch to the chin means.


Yeah even worse, when the person you are debating with has all his mates around him who have probably just been watching for about the same period of time and they all back him up.

You are quite right, its best to avoid an argument with people like that. Reminds me of that time once every 4 years when theres a lot of hype around the world cup and woman who have never kicked a ball let alone seen a full game all of sudden become pundits worthy of having their own newspaper column.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Have you ever been involved in argument with someone who has just gotten into the sport?
> 
> A few years ago at work I was arguing with a young guy at work and he pulled the "I've been watching since UFC XXX" as if trying to impress all those listening in. So I'm like good for you, I've been watching since UFC1, at which point I get flat out called a lier because it wasn't shown in the UK at that point. So then I have to really start showing my age by talking about these shops that used to be all over the place that rented VHS cassettes and how file sharing back then was taking VHS copies of event to college and swap them with your mates.


In college or when getting my hair cuts, lads always saying things like "Do you think this Aldo lad could beat him?". I'm sitting thinking "Name one person Aldo has ever fought and I'll accept your opinion".



Soojooko said:


> Funny enough, that was one of the final nails in the coffin. I was absolutely disgusted when they sacked Redknapp. The man gave spurs fans of my generation the best football we have ever seen, and they sacked him.
> 
> But yes, that couple of seasons was the best I ever experienced. Still, for 25 years of support? Season tickets. Travel. Cup games. Like I said... a lot of pain. Im glad im out of it all. So is my wallet.


My brother got into them the season before that one so just at the start of that season I'd seen them a few times to start getting into them. Bale, Modric, Van Der Vaart, Defoe, Pavlesupersub etc. They had that fantastic season, then they sacrificed the next season a little bit but still had the Inter match.

Then the best manager in the league at the time, Redknapp, got sacked and AVB came in and sold pretty much everyone, replacing Bale with Chadli and shite.

Haven't watched them since Redknapp went.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> My brother got into them the season before that one so just at the start of that season I'd seen them a few times to start getting into them. Bale, Modric, Van Der Vaart, Defoe, Pavlesupersub etc. They had that fantastic season, then they sacrificed the next season a little bit but still had the Inter match.
> 
> Then the best manager in the league at the time, Redknapp, got sacked and AVB came in and sold pretty much everyone, replacing Bale with Chadli and shite.
> 
> Haven't watched them since Redknapp went.


Regardless, it was all about Bale back then. Without him, they would have done nothing. And they we're still kinda soft. Even though they we're mixing it with the big boys, the goal difference always gave it away. The current team seem to be made of stern stuff. I cant believe what im seeing when I look at the table.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Regardless, it was all about Bale back then. Without him, they would have done nothing. And they we're still kinda soft. Even though they we're mixing it with the big boys, the goal difference always gave it away. The current team seem to be made of stern stuff. I cant believe what im seeing when I look at the table.


I think you should focus less on Tottenham's position and more on the fact that Leicester is top. That should tell you about the division these days :laugh:


EDIT: So this never got any of you into the sport?










:laugh: my brother bought me it a few years back. The time has most definitely passed on the game though haha. This is the one I got (got it the same day that I got ECW Hardcore Revolution. It was also the first and last time I had an Ice Cream Sundae. Why do I remember these weird facts?)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think you should focus less on Tottenham's position and more on the fact that Leicester is top. That should tell you about the division these days :laugh:


What it tells us is that the premiership is super competitive. The TV money these clubs are getting is *insane*. For example, 14 of the 20 richest footie clubs in the world are in the premiership. Hence why the big clubs are losing so many games. The lower teams are full of superb players.

Leicester being top doesn't show up the premiership as being shit. Quite the opposite I reckon. Its a shame im not really into it anymore, as right now its the most exciting league in the world by far.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> What it tells us is that the premiership is super competitive. The TV money these clubs are getting is *insane*. For example, 14 of the 20 richest footie clubs in the world are in the premiership. Hence why the big clubs are losing so many games. The lower teams are full of superb players.
> 
> Leicester being top doesn't show up the premiership as being shit. Quite the opposite I reckon. Its a shame im not really into it anymore, as right now its the most exciting league in the world by far.


I agree.

Look at the Scottish League. Cetlic wins, its a forgone conclusion every year. Except when Rangers come back, then it'll be Celtic Rangers Rangers Celtic Rangers Celtic Celtic Rangers for the next 200 years.

The only bad downside to the Premiership is that the cream of the crop end up at Barca or Madrid. I put it down to the weather personally.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Look at the Scottish League. Cetlic wins, its a forgone conclusion every year. Except when Rangers come back, then it'll be Celtic Rangers Rangers Celtic Rangers Celtic Celtic Rangers for the next 200 years.


Naaaaah. Then cheating bastards got cuffed by Hibs and Hearts last season. Nae chance they're knocking the kingpins off. First, Celtic are winning the next 6 seasons so they can get 10 in a row (no more 9 in a row chants from Rangers and Celtic). Then, Celtic will win the next 3 seasons, extending that to 13 in a row and breaking Rangers' record for most League wins. 

That being said, Celtic will probably never beat Rangers because Celtic can't have the prestigious honour of winning the 3rd division title.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Naaaaah. Then cheating bastards got cuffed by Hibs and Hearts last season. Nae chance they're knocking the kingpins off. First, Celtic are winning the next 6 seasons so they can get 10 in a row (no more 9 in a row chants from Rangers and Celtic). Then, Celtic will win the next 3 seasons, extending that to 13 in a row and breaking Rangers' record for most League wins.
> 
> That being said, Celtic will probably never beat Rangers because Celtic can't have the prestigious honour of winning the 3rd division title.


Its a pity Celtic are absolute shite now though. 10 years ago they were a half decent side and always had a couple of old wizards and premier league rejects that could turn it on now and again. Did the tv money drop drastically or something that they can't pay wages anymore?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> The only bad downside to the Premiership is that the cream of the crop end up at Barca or Madrid. I put it down to the weather personally.


Not for much longer. The TV deal has only just happened. The premiership is going to get beyond silly in terms of wages.

It must be boring as shit to be a Barca fan. Week in week out playing shite teams, waiting for the 3 or 4 relevant matches to come around. 5+ goals happens regularly. Which is fun, but only when its rare. If your team are doing it against half the league? Boring.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Not for much longer. The TV deal has only just happened. The premiership is going to get beyond silly in terms of wages.
> 
> It must be boring as shit to be a Barca fan. Week in week out playing shite teams, waiting for the 3 or 4 relevant matches to come around. 5+ goals happens regularly. Which is fun, but only when its rare. If your team are doing it against half the league? Boring.


Aye,

Man City are paying Pep Guardiola 300k a week. He's not even a player. £300k a week. For a manager. Nuts.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Its a pity Celtic are absolute shite now though. 10 years ago they were a half decent side and always had a couple of old wizards and premier league rejects that could turn it on now and again. Did the tv money drop drastically or something that they can't pay wages anymore?


12 years ago, and back then they were actually challenging for European titles and stuff.

In Celtic's defence, a few years ago they had a comeback. Wanyama, Ledley, Forrest, Hooper, Stokes, Ambrose, Forster etc. Then of course, they sold everyone and didn't replace any of them. They should have bought Mackay Stevens and Griffiths years ago, but they waited until everyone was gone.

Until a certain Swedish man gets that managerial spot, I'm not gonna be watching.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I honestly didn't get into the UFC until probably around college. No way to watch Pride stateside unless there was PPV. I'm glad I got that opportunity though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think you should focus less on Tottenham's position and more on the fact that Leicester is top. That should tell you about the division these days :laugh:
> 
> 
> EDIT: So this never got any of you into the sport?
> ...


I played Pride FC... i liked it back then, even though it was pretty much just a tekken style beat um up. 

It didn't get me into mma though... I just caught a few UFC events on bravo and liked it, but it wasn't until setanta was showing live UFC and live boxing that i got hooked, had the channel for the boxing to begin with... but well... UFC>Boxing LOLZ


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't realize that the Pride FC game was done by THQ. So before they did UFC they did Pride that's interesting. Also I played one of those early UFC games and the game mechanics were pretty simple to me.


----------

